# Potenciometro a 10 metros de distancia



## panama1974 (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola , la duda es que si hay algun problema en poner un potenciometro mono a 10 metros de distacia , es para controlar el volumen de una rockola , se que hay que usar cable de malla de 3 hilos para que no entren ruidos parasitos pero quiero saber si a esa distancia pierde fidelidad o puede quemar algun  transistor en el amplificador , salu2.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola panama

mira este link

http://www.sapiensman.com/electrotecnia/problemas2.htm

en resumen dice que la resistividad de un cable depende al diametro, el material, y la longitud...
como un ejemplo un cable de 1km de cobre de 1mm de diametro tiene una resistencia de 25 Ohms mas o menos...

si tu tienes 10 metros no creo que afecte mucho... 

saludos...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Pon un cable apantallado. Por el ruido, no por la atenuación.


----------



## panama1974 (Ago 11, 2010)

Gracias ,me sacaste de duda , salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2010)

Si el cable apantallado fuera muuuuuuuy malo , podría entrarte zumbido.

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

¿Y si enviás una señal balanceada?
Así se hace cuando tenés señales débiles y cables largos. Funciona de maravillas (doy fe )

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

> ¿Y si enviás una señal balanceada?
> Así se hace cuando tenés señales débiles y cables largos. Funciona de maravillas (doy fe )
> Saludos



mmm.... lei un poco de eso....
http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/balanceado.htm

con que método lo haces... A.O. o transformadores o es igual???...

Pd.eso de "Doy fe" me sono al programa Español de AIDA el famosisimo LuisMa


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

Ambas posibilidades son buenas.
Con operacionales la llevás más barata y fácil, pero necesitan alimentación.

Con un trafo no necesitás alimentación, pero son más caros y difíciles de conseguir (amén de que distorsionan más). Como sea, la distorsión que meten es algo lindo a oídos de los que saben y no vas a escaparte de levantar la señal con unos operacionales, así que la alimentación la vas a necesitar.

Cuestión de gustos en definitiva.

Saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola , lo hare en forma balanceada con el cable  apantallado , otra cosa  hay algo malo en conectar un cable del tierra del pcb o baquelita del amplificador al tierra del suministro electrico ? ya lo ise y vi que  los twister tenian un pequeño sumbido pero no se notaba mucho y al conectar a tierra se le elimino por completo ,me explico al tierra o neutro del potenciometro que ese camino esta unido al tierra de la entrada de audio , la de salida etc , salu2.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2010)

hola, podes leerte los sig.:

http://sound.whsites.net/articles/balanced-2.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project51.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project87.htm

Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2010)

panama1974 dijo:


> Hola , lo hare en forma balanceada con el cable apantallado , otra cosa hay algo malo en conectar un cable del tierra del pcb o baquelita del amplificador al tierra del suministro electrico ? ya lo ise y vi que los twister tenian un pequeño sumbido pero no se notaba mucho y al conectar a tierra se le elimino por completo ,me explico al tierra o neutro del potenciometro que ese camino esta unido al tierra de la entrada de audio , la de salida etc , salu2.


 

Una cosa es la TIERRA de tu instalación , o sea tu propia jabalina , y otra cosa es el NEUTRO de la companía de electricidad. Ojo que ellos eventualmente podrían tener un problema con su masa o cambiar vivo por neutro en una reparación !

Así que solo vale la TIERRA.

Saludos !


----------

